# this has to be a joke...



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6028733919&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1 

I have laser scans of the same year 442. I might have to bump this up the list a bit...


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

If you have one, I"d have it on ebay with a personal message to all the suc.. Bidders....


Some peolel have more money then brains is all I can say...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I sure wish I was the seller. 

Send mo money!


----------



## mtyoder (Jan 3, 2004)

This is exactly why you need to do your homework before shopping ebay. If you don't you can easily end up like this guy.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

I have laser scans of the same year 442. I might have to bump this up the list a bit...[/QUOTE]


I would be all for that! I saw someone with the same year in covertable form and in resin for $18...


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

At that price that is no joke...
That is very serious...
Scott


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

Can you imagine the shock of the guy who put in the last second bid of $405 ($180 higher than the prior bid) only to see that he still lost!


----------



## twelve (Jul 23, 2005)

The "winner" of the 442 is also the current high bidder on all 4 tow trucks! Things that make you go...HMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

twelve said:


> The "winner" of the 442 is also the current high bidder on all 4 tow trucks! Things that make you go...HMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


indeed....


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have been molding that car for a month now.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

twelve said:


> The "winner" of the 442 is also the current high bidder on all 4 tow trucks! Things that make you go...HMMMMMMMMMMMMM!


 I think he just has too much money... His feedback is excellent and he buys from many sellers, alot of those ID's I recognize... He's won over 500 auctions in the past month and from the looks of it, he's paid for all of them...


----------



## Piz (Apr 22, 2002)

How about posting the item number ?


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

Piz said:


> How about posting the item number ?




Just VISIT my slotcars insane sales on eBaay repository.

It's the latest added, HO Detroit 442


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

zanza said:


> Just VISIT my slotcars insane sales on eBaay repository.
> 
> It's the latest added, HO Detroit 442


I see this on your website:
***Chris MULLIS is still making some good money even if he's considered as some kind of thief now (after ripping off a lot of previous customers)*** Is davehobby 's chris mullis ebay name?? 

is he from PA? and i dont know the history about this man what did he do? good thing i dont collect tjet500 smile.. too much $$$ 

Wes


----------



## zanza (Sep 23, 2005)

WesJY said:


> I see this on your website:
> ***Chris MULLIS is still making some good money even if he's considered as some kind of thief now (after ripping off a lot of previous customers)*** Is davehobby 's chris mullis<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> name??
> 
> ...


I don't know exactly the whole story, but it has been abudantly commented on HO Mailing List and so I've read and learn about it...
To make it simple, Chris Mullis-HO Detroit was producing and casting really high quality cars (the best??) but it seems that one day, he could'nt follow (victim of his own success), has taken money of a lot of orders but never delivered the finished cars to his customers. 

His cars were always selling high, but now with the eBaay craze, price have reached higher prices (still high demand and no more offer). 
There's also a controversy about his first serie cars he really cast and put all is knowledge and craftmanship inside, and some later bodies that were some kinda rejects bodies that some greedy seller sold under HO Detroit name but without numbered boxes, certifcates, and so on.

To complete the tale, a new brand called HO Artisan emerged time after all this story and producing some cars that ressembles a lot of HO Detroit production, some supected it was Chris Mullis himself, saying then after that it was probably his associate (don't remember his name) who was behind HO Artisan...

daveshobby and famousb are the two ebay sellers, who have always product from HODetroit and HOArtisan on eBaaay. One of them is even stating on all his auctions "that he has nothing to do with Chris Mullis, not endorsing, not involved with him, blablabla...."
Go Figure


VaBeachRog from this forum (Roger Corrie, great casting guru) could probably explain it better with more rich words that I can (english is not my main language), and as he knows better the Tjets world, and also the other casting masters ... and probably too as a member and reader of HO Mailing List


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

HODetroit are resin cast cars......good.........but still resin cast cars.
I know who helped give Chris his push into the business with money and knowledge, and Chris shafted him. I was also told a few other things about him that I didn't care for and won't mention here.
there are alot of nice resin cars being made from guys and they sell for about 10.00 unfinished. I sold finished cars on fleabay and they went for anywhere from 19.99-53.00. and trust me, they were limited to 5-25 pieces made. and I was happy as a pig in mud when that one sold for 53.00 (most went for about 25).
When and if I ever get rolling again making resin cars I WILL start a Hobbytalk resin swap, so we can all trade resins back and forth without any mark up at all.
good day


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ok gotcha about chris mullis.. 

Wes


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

seems to me that a few of you guys are jealous. No offense, but who cares what other people spend on their hobby? 

All I say is, if you can afford, and you want it... buy it! Life is short and you can't take you cash with you. I work hard, make a very good living and as long as all my financial requirements are met, including my 401 and IRA.. then my wife says.. "go ahead" 

That being said, I wouldn't spend 400 bucks a slot car unless it was hand build by HO legend Derek Brand, the inventor of the pancake motor and then later, the 440.


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Its still fun to have these threads.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> seems to me that a few of you guys are jealous. No offense, but who cares what other people spend on their hobby?
> 
> All I say is, if you can afford, and you want it... buy it! Life is short and you can't take you cash with you. I work hard, make a very good living and as long as all my financial requirements are met, including my 401 and IRA.. then my wife says.. "go ahead"
> 
> That being said, I wouldn't spend 400 bucks a slot car unless it was hand build by HO legend Derek Brand, the inventor of the pancake motor and then later, the 440.


No jealousy here, Jimmy... Just plain, pure, unadulterated astonishment at people and their excesses.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

fair enough


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> No offense, but who cares what other people spend on their hobby?


Right on!!!


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

WesJY said:


> I see this on your website:
> ***Chris MULLIS is still making some good money even if he's considered as some kind of thief now (after ripping off a lot of previous customers)*** Is davehobby 's chris mullis'<a href="http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-1606754-2202639" target="_top" > eBay! </a>
> <img src="http://www.awltovhc.com/image-1606754-2202639" width="1" height="1" border="0"> name??



daveshobby is an actual hobby shop in eastern PA, right across the river from NJ.... he actually sells tons of hobby related stuff, fixes trains, etc... and he gets the HOD cars from Chris' previously mentioned associate (Don Schaeffer) who still hangs around Chris and always had tons of the HOD cast offs as he was the one that usually answered the phone when someone called Chris (if anyone answered at all). From what i understand, Don always had boxes of unfinished bodies for sale/trade/swap, including the limiteds but without cars, and not always including chrome or glass...


back to the original point - Dave's Hobbies is also a Dealer/Distributor for Alumilite moldmaking resin & rubber... that's where i first figured out he was an actual hobbyshop...


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

just_a_ho said:


> daveshobby is an actual hobby shop in eastern PA, right across the river from NJ.... he actually sells tons of hobby related stuff, fixes trains, etc... and he gets the HOD cars from Chris' previously mentioned associate (Don Schaeffer) who still hangs around Chris and always had tons of the HOD cast offs as he was the one that usually answered the phone when someone called Chris (if anyone answered at all). From what i understand, Don always had boxes of unfinished bodies for sale/trade/swap, including the limiteds but without cars, and not always including chrome or glass...
> 
> 
> back to the original point - Dave's Hobbies is also a Dealer/Distributor for Alumilite moldmaking resin & rubber... that's where i first figured out he was an actual hobbyshop...


 What affiliation if any did a guy by the name of Thomas Stumpf ever have with HOD?


----------



## just_a_ho (Dec 28, 2005)

not certain of how Tom Stumpf fit in the whole picture, but from my understanding, he was a good friend of Chris at one point, who had picked out both the Merc and HenryJ (at different times) to have Chris cast them, and paid for the molds, etc... Then they had a falling out when Chris kept the molds and kept making the HenryJs.... some big dispute about who actually owned the molds. I don't know if Tom ever actually cast anything or not...


in addition, i just found this in the HOWL archives. the bottom part is directly from Tom Stumpf, the top is Bob Marketos responding...

<--- begin copied text-->
Let me respond to this. I did not know the exact details of Tom's
issues with HOD. Those I learned from this post. I, and a few, had
very close connections with Chris, until his fall from grace. We had
an opportunity to get many examples of his work. I then began to
sell off my collection. My point being that there are a few out there
like me. Not all are "cheaters".

My involvement with Chris has ended. He is still an acquaintance, and
I still regard his work as the best ever. Not certain why things got
as they did, but I don't want to get into accusatory and inflammatory
defamations. Too bad, is all I can think to say.

Let me close by saying that Tom Stumpf is one of the classiest people
I know. He would never involve himself in anything untoward.

Later
SCB

The Best HO Slot News and Information
http://howorld.net
[email protected]

On Sep 23, 2005, at 12:12 PM, [email protected] wrote:

> Here is the Henry j story.I paid $3000.00 dollars to HO Detroit to
> produce a mold for the Henry J.When the mold was complete Bob
> Marketo's aka slot car bob asked if I would do an exclusive color
> for H.O.World.Having know Bob for a long time I agreed to make
> them.He sent me the color and we started to make them.They were
> going tbe metallic blue and numbered 0 to 50 with the first one
> going to Bob.I only sold 8 or 9 in that color.No problem.I went to
> Las Vegas on vacation and I come back and see #46 of 50 on ebay for
> sale.It was bid up to $246.00.I emailed the buyer and told him I
> WAS SELLING THEM FOR $100.00 I have this whole conversation with HO
> Detroit on tape It seems a former good friend from N.J.took a car
> and label and sold it on ebay thinking i wouldn't find out.This
> other person admitted what he did a few weeks later.End of a long
> friendship over $246.00.I have not been able to get the mold that I
> own from HO Detroit or the labels..Any car that is produce! d with
> a Tomhocars Henry J label is produced with a stolen mold and
> label .I have been in contact with Daveshobbies and famous b and
> they always have the excuse that they are selling them for someone
> else. I guess money means everything to some people.
> I am continuing to sell off all my HO DETROIT CARS.Lots of new HO
> Detroit limited Road Runners and GTO's are starting to surface as
> being seconds produced years ago.Yeah right.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Wow- Sounds like a soap opera. As the Armature Turns or Days of Our Slots. 

I can't imagine that this guy paying $400 for the car has purchased 500 items in the last month. Must have won the lottery or got a huge year end bonus. Who knows, maybe that's what I would do.

Jim


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

T-jetjim said:


> I can't imagine that this guy paying $400 for the car has purchased 500 items in the last month.
> 
> Jim


That's just the auctions he's won, look at the list of all the stuff he's bid on in the past month...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I know Tom too, and he is one of the nicest guys in the slot car world.
maybe i'll sell my "rarest slotsrus67 resin cast cars ever made".
don't get me wrong, everyone likes to make a buck, but to ..................forget it, I always get pissed at this crap.
I'm happy as a pig in sh*t for the cars Lenny did and has planned to do, and hopefully Tom Lowe gets some cars going soon too.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> the cars Lenny did


The supermods absolutely rock. I'm surprised nobody is posting pics of how they've been setting them up. I'm dividing them into groups of 4 for IROC style racing. One group is setup with stock JLTO chassis, the second with TJet big wheel chassis, and the third group - I'm still undecided, but probably do something with mean greens, independent fronts, and dual flange rear with silicone slip-ons. 

If we could award an Oscar for the best new HO product of 2005 I'd say Lenny's supermods get my vote.


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Maybe someone should set up a pole for Hobby Talk HO Product of the Year

Roger Corrie


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

here's a pic of one of the DASH bodies I made up. They sell clear boides and gave it a nice translucent candy grape color


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> here's a pic of one of the DASH bodies I made up. They sell clear boides and gave it a nice translucent candy grape color
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.slotcargarage.com/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=332


 That's cool! Is that third hole in the side pretty noticable when you use the Hot Rod exhaust? And what brand/kind of paint did you use? 

By the way, we are sold out of the clear bodies...

Dan


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I used Testors. The third hole is not THAT noticable. I filled with Testor's clear window glue. It's great stuff. It dries totally clear, no streaks or smudges... you can even make windows with it.

Are you from DASH? I have a very big back order pending with you. 6 Mach V, 6 racers X and a few modifieds. I can't wait to get them!

I'm using the Gold chrome I bought to make a white RRR modified. It's coming out very nice. I'll post a pic when I'm finished. I'm still waiting for the custom rims I want to put on it. 

Any chance of you guys ever making up just silver chrome bodies? Gold Chrome Bodies? How about more solids, like white, orange or red? 

Anyway, you guys make great stuff. 
I'm sure you'll be getting a lot of money from me over the years. T-hee.


----------



## lenny (Feb 29, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> I used Testors. The third hole is not THAT noticable. I filled with Testor's clear window glue. It's great stuff. It dries totally clear, no streaks or smudges... you can even make windows with it.
> 
> Are you from DASH? I have a very big back order pending with you. 6 Mach V, 6 racers X and a few modifieds. I can't wait to get them!
> 
> ...


 We have more colors planned for later in the year. We might even 'fill in that hole' and make Hot Rod cars and kits.

Thank you for the kind words and the business!

Dan


----------



## AMX (Nov 1, 2005)

I always thought those HO Detroit cars looked like they were made out of chocolate and had started to melt a little bit myself...........


----------

